# Barista training preferably commercial



## fishy1111 (Dec 11, 2016)

Can someone recommend a good barista training course in the south wales or south West areas please. Im looking to start a mobile coffee venture so i guess domestic barista stuff is kind of pointless for me. Looking forward to being proven wrong though..

sent..... by me.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Try contacting local roasters. Some offer training courses - or contact some folks on here such as @garydyke1 or @Glenn


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

@coffeebean


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi @fishy1111, I think Chiappa bros in Merthyr deal with Ducale machines, may be worth checking with them. If you are setting up a mobile coffee business I can supply and fit any equipment you need and help with vehicle conversion if needed. I can supply you with beans too if you like. I'm outside Aberdare Rugby Club Monday to Friday 7.30 til 12 so you are welcome to come for a cuppa and chat. PM me with any questions you have and I will see what I can do to help! Andy


----------



## fishy1111 (Dec 11, 2016)

Thanks @coffeebean, any help would be incredibly useful right now- i seem to be goong round in circles lol. Ill pm you.

Thanks to anyone who has taken a moment to offer advice- its always appreciated.

sent..... by me.


----------

